# S13 Engine and Trans into a S14?



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, I've got a guy that wants me to install a 1993 S13 KA24DE Engine and 5-speed Transmission into a S14. If I remember reading correctly, these two aren't that compatible. I know the harnesses are different, but are the mounts also different (especially the transmission)? If I change the connectors on the harness end, will that still work? I'm charging the guy $25/hr and I need the money as I want to move to California and improve my chances at getting exposed to racing (the passion of my life and the reason, that I believe, I was put on this Earth for).


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

The parts are the same. Mounts are the same. The wiring is what's different.


----------



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

Good. Is it just connectors are different or is it the full wiring including where the harnesses are concerned?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't use the S13 intake and exhaust systems. Instead use the original S14 intake and exhaust; now you can use the existing OEM engine harnes and everything should plug together.


----------



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

rogoman said:


> Don't use the S13 intake and exhaust systems. Instead use the original S14 intake and exhaust; now you can use the existing OEM engine harnes and everything should plug together.


Ok, I'll give that a try. Got a little more information on the original KA, timing belt snapped. Told him what could happen if that does, but I should be taking a look at it soon. It's also looking more like I'm staying in VA, but I still want to build my drift car so I finally start getting this career in gear. (Ok, that rhymed, so that was :lame: )


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

When did KA's get timing belts? :balls: 

If the timing chain broke, there could be damage, but more than likely nothing that isn't salvageable with a spare motor.


----------



## BIRM_200SX (Dec 8, 2004)

Dustin said:


> When did KA's get timing belts? :balls:
> 
> If the timing chain broke, there could be damage, but more than likely nothing that isn't salvageable with a spare motor.


I've been messing with Hondas and Toyotas too much, then. Anyway, you're right shouldn't be anything I can't fix with spares and light to minor machining.


----------

